# Personal Version of 10 Essentials



## Pinnah (Sep 26, 2005)

So, I'd be curious to hear what folks consider to be the essentials for a day hike in New England.  What do you never leave the trail head without?

Related as we change seasons, what changes are you making now that it's cooling off in the mountains?


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 26, 2005)

It is not uncommon for snow to be on the higher summits in early October with wind chills in the teens or 20's. Just two years ago, Oct 11, our group went to Isolation via Glen Boulder. It had substantial ice on the steepest part of the trail, about 14" of snow with a few much more deeper drifts, cold high winds, and 16" of Rime ice on the Boott Spur/Davis Path sign post. We were all glad we had an assortment of fleece and our balaclavas which were all greatly needed. Living in northern NH and hiking in Maine, I know this time of year one must be prepared for full winter conditions. That includes packing my waterproof winter gloves/mittens.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 27, 2005)

Always always always?

(glances over at the "gear closet")

First aid kit
Headlamp
Whistle
Map
Compass
Fleece
Rain Shell
Hat
Food & water (yup, forgot food one time; sucked)
and in my case ... camera. 

As it's cooling off, I add in my rain shell pants, a heavier fleece, a polypro long john top & bottom, and depending on the hike possibly my emergency bivy sack. Plus a second set of headlamp batteries for the earlier sunset.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 29, 2005)

Forgot to mention what's needed in all four seasons. T.p. A small spade to make a cat hole is a big part of LNT.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 30, 2005)

My car keys:  (has small Buck knife & opener, LED light good in Emergency or for changing batteries in headlamp in dark & whistle)

food
water
some type of synthetic shirt (depending on season & distance that might be a T-Shirt or two Mirco fleece shirts - usually have both in car)
Except for the shortest of trips in summer (maybe Mt. Tom in MA about 1.5 RT) a rain coat
some type of Space blanket , either the small cheap space blankets or the $25 Bivy bag type
an extra strap or two
cellphone (adding this did not mean I could leave anything I would have brought home)


That would be most of what I might bring on a shorter summer hikes,  (under 10 miles, no more than two sub treeline peaks maybe an 1 above treeline not in Presi's, BSP or above 5K in ADK)

Most times I bring poles (part of first aid kit also if I need to splint a sprain/twist with strap & extra shirt)  I'm not allergic to anything, when I carried medication , I never checked it enough to keep it from being way expired.  

For 10+ mile hikes, tape goes, TP usually goes but in 13+ years I've yet to need it.  (with a 4 hour drive to trailheads the rest area's Dunkin donuts, etc... on teh way suffice, I don't need to draw a picture do I?  :blink: ) 

As the season changes or the a Presidential Trip is planned (or both) gloves, fleece pants & tops, rain pants, hats & or balaclavas mean I can take out the ER fanny pack out of the car (because you never know when you may have a couple of hours to kill & your near a peak, state park, forest or rail trail) & the ER 2500 pack stays in the back of the car.

Winter trips I have to plan for, add crampons & snowshoes usually require a 3000 pack


----------



## Skier75 (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's ours:
1) Firstaid kit
2) TP
3) Spade
4) 72 oz water per person
5) Goretex, head to toe (Boots, pants, shell, hat) 
6) Fleece shirt
7) Whistle
8) Compass & map (I know, that's two)
9) Camera
10) Food (I like cheese and crackers)(And Chocolate)

Pretty much, this comes all the time, unless it is the dead of summer, then we may leave the fleece shirt behind. Typically, we have fleece head to toe also, and gloves, too. 

Used to be, I would occasionally solo hike, or bring my dawg. Nowadays, just let me try to go solo. It would not be pleasant when I return...... So now I bring along my favorite........ sleeping bag warmer!!!!


----------

